# 2007 High School Basketball



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

The best BB teams were clearly from the West this year.All 4 state champions.....Bottineau,Parshall,Mandan,and Dickinson are from the west.All 8 teams playing for the championship were from the west regions.

This year the tournaments were set up to play west vs. east.It is always that way in Class A....but this year it was that way in the B as well.Of the 16 first round games of the 4 tournaments.....14 were won by the west.Only North Border and DL from the east won first round games.

What's that saying????

THE BEST ARE FROM THE WEST,THE LEAST ARE FROM THE EAST. :bop:


----------



## BenelliBlaster (Mar 17, 2002)

And your moving east Ken! :lol:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I know.....but I will always be a Region 6 fan.Just one of those years.


----------



## labhunter_1 (Apr 22, 2006)

Ken W,

How do you figure Bottineau is in the western part of North Dakota? If you draw a straight line down it's even east of Bismarck, to me that would put it in the eastern part of the state.


----------



## NDhunter7 (Dec 28, 2006)

If you ask me look at all the great seniors the west had. Name some from the east. Theres not much. There was only two east players on the all state team, and they were juniors.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

labhunter_1 said:


> Ken W,
> 
> How do you figure Bottineau is in the western part of North Dakota? If you draw a straight line down it's even east of Bismarck, to me that would put it in the eastern part of the state.


The state has 8 regions.....1,2,3,and 4 are East and 5,6,7,8 are West.Bottineau is in the middle but plays in Region 6,which has all teams west of HWY 3 not Bismarck.

Even Jamestown and Belcourt,which are clearly in Eastern ND play in the WESTERN Dakota Association so would be considered western teams.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

What goes around comes around.....Wait till next year...the East maybe in the same shoes as the West this year.

For those of you that don't know...the west starts at Cassleton in ND!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Field Hunter said:


> What goes around comes around.....Wait till next year...the East maybe in the same shoes as the West this year.
> 
> For those of you that don't know...the west starts at Cassleton in ND!


That's what everyone who doesn't live in Fargo or GF thinks.


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

NDhunter7 said:


> If you ask me look at all the great seniors the west had. Name some from the east. Theres not much. There was only two east players on the all state team, and they were juniors.


Actually there were 7 from the east.


----------



## NDhunter7 (Dec 28, 2006)

sorry i was wrong. I ment to say all tournament team.


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

NDhunter7 said:


> sorry i was wrong. I ment to say all tournament team.


There were 4 from the east on the all tourney team and 3 were seniors. Kinda sucks when you come up with something else and your still wrong.... :lol:


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

too bad the West can't field any football teams..............


----------



## NDhunter7 (Dec 28, 2006)

whoa whoa, ok unless there was a second all tourney team i dont know about. They called all the players to the floor after the state championship game. I was one of them. And there was one more from west fargo(east). The rest came from the west. There were 10 called out.


----------



## NDhunter7 (Dec 28, 2006)

Was there more than that, that didnt get called out? Like second tourney team or somthing that your talking about?


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

We're talking class b there bud.


----------



## NDhunter7 (Dec 28, 2006)

ok thanks bud thats why i was wrong.


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

Tator said:


> too bad the West can't field any football teams..............


How about the other winter sport Ice Hockey? The west has one ____ first round games in the last 5 years.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

first of all, hockey isn't even a sport............. :eyeroll:

i think it's something the canuks do to pass the time........

lol........hockey..........that's for quakers


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Tator said:


> too bad the West can't field any football teams..............


So now Watford City and Velva are from the East?????Velva has won 5 state titles in a row.


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

very true, the east dominates in football!


----------

